# Best Cutter Under $20?



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not looking to spend a lot but would like to get something that can get the job done without ruining the cigar.

Can anyone offer a place to buy these that ships to Canada? Perhaps a decent deal?

Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Under $20, go with the Cuban Crafter. It's a great cutter, lifetime warranty, and it's $12 USD on Amazon. Don't know about shipping to Canada though. If you have a problem, I can buy it for you and ship it, and you can just pay me back the cost.

EDIT :http://www.amazon.ca/Cuban-Crafters...HORA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313470191&sr=8-2


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i got xikar double guillotine cuter for 13 dollars at cigar auctioneer dot com


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I've bought from Cuban Crafters and they do ship to Canada. They won't ship cigars to Canada but they will sell acutraments (lighters, cutters, etc).

For $20 or less, Cuban Crafters is the way to go I believe. Never had their "perfect cutters" but I do like their punch cutters. Everyone who bought their "perfect cutter" seems to rave about it. Bryan Glenn on www.cigarobsession.com did a review on it and was really impressed with it.

My second choice would be www.dealextreme.com - they have some $6 cutters that are pretty decent (the ones with metal housing) and there is no shipping charges from deal extreme as they are based in Hong Kong. You will need a PP account to buy from them though, and shipping can take 3-4 weeks in my experiance.

If you are buying just the perfect cutter from Cuban Crafters, the shipping charges will be about $10 I think. That will make the $20 cutter $30. Next to this, the $6 cutter from Dealextreme looks pretty good. Maybe even get a $2 plastic back-up cutter from them as well. Just a thought.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Frodo said:


> If you are buying just the perfect cutter from Cuban Crafters, the shipping charges will be about $10 I think. That will make the $20 cutter $30.


If you go through the Amazon.ca link above, it's under $20 _including_ shipping.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep in mind if you smoke large ring 60 or so sticks I have heard the cuban crafters cutter doesn't do well as the opening wont fit like 56+ ring gauge.

Something that states it can at least a 56 gauge may be better all depending on what you smoke.

Just something to keep in mind when looking.


----------



## jmorganal (May 3, 2011)

The CC perfect cutter get's my vote, I own several and everything from them, I have been pleased with.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

Yep, cuban crafters


----------



## jpmg (Aug 8, 2011)

I was gonna offer to go down to Bellingham and pick one up for you, but ebay has better deals. Check out item number 280698308041. It's less than $20 CAD after shipping. 99.9% positive feedback to boot.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

The Xikar X8 is just a little more expensive than $20 normally and you can find them on sale for under that mark with a little patience. I think that they're pretty great for the price. I take mine everywhere.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've got a don salvatore pos cutter that will do up to a 64 ring guaagr. It works fine and was three dollars. Now that I have lost it I don't really care about buying another one


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Got my Cuban Crafter Perfect cutter for $8 shipped on ebay. You can still get them for $9 shipped. A better deal you will not find.


----------



## dood56 (Aug 15, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Keep in mind if you smoke large ring 60 or so sticks I have heard the cuban crafters cutter doesn't do well as the opening wont fit like 56+ ring gauge.
> 
> Something that states it can at least a 56 gauge may be better all depending on what you smoke.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind when looking.


I have a Cuban Crafters on the way. Has anyone else had an issue with this?


----------



## ame16 (May 26, 2011)

Another vote for the CC Perfect Cutter!


----------

